# 12 Gauge alarm mine



## BradG

Hoping his isn't breaking any rules posting it here? if so no offence if the thread's deleted.

This is a 12 gauge tripwire alarm. firing pin is cocked back and held in place with an insert which is attached to the trip wire.

a 12 Gauge BLANK shotgun cartridge is inserted, and the device is pointed downwards.

Two screw mounting holes on the rear allow for it to be screwed to a tree or barn etc.

Great for perimeter security of a campsite, with the line low enough to catch wildlife approaching, or high enough to allow an animal to pass, but to be triggered by intruders. Also attached to doors, triggering the device when the door is opened. Very effective shed alarm!

Need less to say il be either airbrushing or anodising it matte black. shiny silver isn't very covert!


----------



## D.Oliver

That's pretty sweet.   Now if you'll excuse me it looks like I need to do some cancellations for the pen stealing covert op to Blackpool I had planned!


----------



## longbeard

Thats awesome Brad, thanks for sharing.
Id say that would scare the crap out of any intruder


----------



## mredburn

Why does my mind stray to other uses.  Pretty cool Brad


----------



## plantman

Well Brad, that will definitely change the chemistry in one's shorts.   Jim  S


----------



## Chatham PenWorks

mredburn said:


> Why does my mind stray to other uses.  Pretty cool Brad



Glad I'm not the only one thinking of alternate uses.


----------



## BradG

Lol derek, a few too many sensors surrounding my home for those tactics.  I worked as a security consultant for a few years, so needless to say my inrerest in cctv and alarm systems is most probably  a little over the top lol

Mike by other uses I hope your referring to things like 12 guage flare cartridges and pointing it upwards


----------



## ericofpendom

Nice one Brad, but where do you refill the ink:wink:

Eric...


----------



## BradG

On the contrary , if it took ink, id have posted it in the show off your pens forum :tongue: :wink:


----------



## Janster

......where and how does one attach the "trip wire"?


----------



## johncrane

I want one thats a ripper Brad.


----------



## johncrane

plantman said:


> Well Brad, that will definitely change the chemistry in one's shorts.   Jim  S



if the intruder has a weak heart! one might not worry whats in one's shorts:wink:


----------



## BradG

Heart attack for trespassing on my property? ... I call that karma :wink:


----------

